
Organs can be bought via social media in the Philippines - howard941
https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/asia/kidney-organs-for-sale-on-facebook-in-philippines-12007964
======
baud147258
I've just found the right article to send to my brother who's on honeymoon
there

